# Mk 2 TT forum gone?



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Has the Mk2 Forum disappeared? 
I'm sure it was there earlier.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've reported to Site Admin.
Hoggy.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

It looks as though the structure of the whole site is messed up. The Mk2 forum is still there but not linked in the right place.

Try https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Steve in Ireland said:


> It looks as though the structure of the whole site is messed up. The Mk2 forum is still there but not linked in the right place.
> 
> Try https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=19


Hi, Yes I know, the MK2 build section has appeared in the MK1 section. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad it's not just me then, thought I was going mad or maybe the admins just really hated the Mk2 for some reason and wanted to pretend it never existed..

The legend at the top which is supposed to show where the subforum is located is _really_ messed up..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to reassure slightly, the forums are all still there in the control panel I can see but just not visible here in their entirety.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol the Mk1 TT subforum has been swallowed up now.

Won't be long before the "UK TT Forum" has no actual TT info visible. 

Shouldn't laugh but it did make me chuckle to see another one vanish.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

We're working on getting this corrected. Sorry for the inconvenience with this.

Niall


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Just to make sure it's known while we treat this, the "Jump To" menu at the bottom of the page is still there for access to the missing sections

Kevin


----------

